# Clover's Other Knee is Gone



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep... as happens a fair amount with any cruciate injury, with or without surgery, Clover's "bad knee" is now his "good knee" because the non-surgery side blew his cruciate last night. :crutch:

Spent a good amount of time at my vet today discussing the newly injured knee and the knee that was fixed last year, and the verdict is that Clover is awaiting an appointment in Franklin for knee surgery #2. 

If it was a partial tear, or if he had a really tough time with surgery or recovery last time, I'd certainly be resting him and hoping to avoid it, but, not the case. Almost an easier choice this time, knowing that the surgery was the right choice last time and this knee is looking just like that one.

Sigh... just needed to vent. Would have been nice if he waited until the first knee was paid off before I needed to pay for the second, but, like any Hav, he's always giving 100%... 

~K


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry about little Clover's other knees, poor baby and poor you. 
Good luck with the surgery. :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is sad news! I'm sorry you and Clover will have to go through this again. The recovery is long and challenging, I'm sure. Keep us posted as to when the surgery will be, o.k?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ahh gee that sucks! I'll be thinking good thoughts for you and Clover.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Clover. I hope this is Clover's last surgery. Poor you, it is always soooo hard to keep them resting.....and now you have to do it again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are so sorry to here this. Hopefully all will go as well as last time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending you both hugs. I have known this happen to more dogs than not after the first surgery.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Both of my havs have had hip and leg surgeries. Milo had hip surgery for LCP, and Brook went through three casts for her broken leg. I feel your pain. Things will get better in time. We'll all be wishing for a speedy recovery for Clover.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no Karen I am so sorry to read this. Keep us updated how he is doing ((hugs))


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am sorry to read this. Wishing Clover a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Clover and family:grouphug:


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support.

Right now the biggest challenge is that my spare-dog Italian Greyhound loves to sleep on him and doesn't understand why I won't let her now. She is going home next week and I think we are both going to miss her antics.

He also gets very bored ... which is hard because he wants to run and play, even on three legs. It was so nice once this was over the first time!

I'm chronically Clover's journey in a blog... www.cloversknee.blogspot.com ... should be interesting.

Sally, I have to say, your cream pup is really the spitting image of Clover (or the other way around). It's uncanny!

~K


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Narwyn said:


> Thanks everyone for your support.
> 
> Right now the biggest challenge is that my spare-dog Italian Greyhound loves to sleep on him and doesn't understand why I won't let her now. She is going home next week and I think we are both going to miss her antics.
> 
> ...


That's Oliver. I thought the same thing when I saw your Clover!
I hope everything goes well for Clover!


----------

